# KIOTI DK5310SE HST, hydraulic fluid leak



## francisco.boero (2 d ago)

I have had a hydraulic fluid leak, apparently from a bolt (01127-50820) that holds a pipe (TD24-0069A).
Apparently the fluid comes out of this bolt, a bolt that should not be connected to the fluid in the crankcase.

Solution?







View attachment 84278







[ICOD








E][/ICODE]


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not sure I completely follow you on this........You are sure that you have fluid coming out of the hole that this bolt goes into and not from somewhere else and it just looks like it is coming from this bolt hole? Looking at the pictures, I don't see any fluid or signs of fluid leaking....


----------



## francisco.boero (2 d ago)

Thank you for your interest in my problem. 
Take out today the bolt that in image can be seen dirty with oil. 
When it is effectively removed, the bolt does not go through the crankcase.
But it does remain dirty with oil. It seems to me that it could be a hole in the welding of the pipe with the golilla through which the bolt passes.
If so, it is unfortunate for the manufacturer that a part or weld fails at only 600 hours of use.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You may have a leak out of the banjo fitting to the left of the hanger bracket that looks like it's leaking.


----------

